# Sad, sad news



## Retired-Veteran (Oct 29, 2011)

One of my dogs has been feeling sick the past 2 1/2 days. She is 11 years old and never been sick a day in her life nothing.

She was moping around for the past few days and when I got back from my Spanish class Monday night she would not get up, eat or drink. 
I woke up this morning and took her out to poop and she did, then fell over on her side and would not get up. 

I had to get her to my van to take her to the vet but I can't lift her up she is too heavy for me. (I'm disabled) It was very hard but I got her to my van and took her to my vet. 

I was able to get her to my vet and she done EKG, X-rays and ultra sound then put two leaders of fluid into Brenda into her vain. 
She got a little better but not much so I had to take to here the Tacoma pet emergency, in 5 minutes they had the results.

Brenda had cancer on the heart, spleen, stomach and lunges. They said they could keep her alive for two or three days but that's it.
I had to make the decision to put her to sleep right then. 

I balled like a little baby, I just now got home. She was my little baby girl!











http://www.expatforum.com/expats/me...bums-me-my-dogs-picture1561-barney-brenda.jpg
She was the little one on the right, Brenda Sue.

I'm really sad now.


----------



## DebMer (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry about your dog. We're dog people in my family, too. I know exactly what you're feeling. I've lost some dear doggy friends over the years and miss them still. Wish I could say something to help you to feel better...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You'll always remember her. The only good news, now, is that she is no longer suffering, but you will for a while yet.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Retired-Veteran said:


> One of my dogs has been feeling sick the past 2 1/2 days. She is 11 years old and never been sick a day in her life nothing.
> 
> She was moping around for the past few days and when I got back from my Spanish class Monday night she would not get up, eat or drink.
> I woke up this morning and took her out to poop and she did, then fell over on her side and would not get up.
> ...


Rainbow Bridge

There is a bridge connecting heaven and earth
It is called Rainbow Bridge because of its many colours

Just this side of the Rainbow Bridge there is a land of meadows,
hills, valleys with lush green grass

When a beloved pet dies, the pet goes to this special place
There is always food and water and warm spring weather

The old and frail are young again
Those who are maimed are made whole again

They play all day with each other
There is only one thing missing

They are not with their special person who loved them on Earth
So each day they run and play until the day comes
when one suddenly stops playing and looks up !

The nose twitches ! 
The ears are up !
The eyes are staring !
And this one suddenly runs from the group !

You have been seen, and when you and your special friend meet,
you take him or her into your arms and embrace
your face is kissed again and again,
and you look once more into the eyes of your trusting pet


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

I am so very very sorry for your loss. I am an animal lover too and I know how badly it hurts losing a fur baby. Words can't help you although I wish they could. She had a good life and is out of pain. I hope your pain from grieving lessens soon too.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Many years ago, I lost a pet cockatiel through a very similar scenario. Rainbow had been my daughter's and my daughter left her in my care a few years before when she left home. Rainbow had the run of my apartment and I would often take her with me in the car. She was perfectly fine, then one day she toppled off her perch and couldn't get back up. I rushed her to the vet but she had died by the time I got her there. It turned out she had an undiagnosed tumor. It happened to me when I was already going through a difficult stretch. My (now ex-) wife had recently left me, the youngest kid had just left home as well. The loss of that bird was one of the most difficult losses of my life. It still makes me sad to remember it and it happened nearly 20 years ago now. You have my condolences.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Condolences*

Someone who has never had a dog or a cat cannot understand what it is to lose one. We have, in almost 40 years, lost about five or six, at least two to cancer when we had to make the same decision as you, and each time, the hurt was the same.

These were our family, the little ones who ate off the floor, gave us unconditional love and were there to silently listen when we spoke. We share our joy and our sorrows with them, and they never judge us. When we are down, they bring us up.

Their inner compassion, only we who lived with them, could read it on their face.

You will forever remember your Brenda, and like the memories we share of our human companions, the memories of the good times may one day dull the pain of the responsibility you had.

We bring these friends into our home, make a contract with them to care for them and in return take on the responsibility of the their lives and their death.

Time will not make you forget, but it will help you heal. Think of the romps and fun, all the thoughts you shared, the comfort you brought each other - your friend would want it that way.

Don't think of about how she died, think rather about how she lived...those are the stories that will see you through...she lived a lot longer because of you, celebrate her life, do not mourn her death.

My condolences.


----------



## Retired-Veteran (Oct 29, 2011)

*Thank you all.*

Thank you all, thank you for your understanding of my sorrow and hurt. It's a lot quieter in my house now days, Brenda was the rambunctious one of us three. 

What I'll always remember is how she would always spin circles in the morning to make me laugh and go get her a dog cookie. Barney , well he was always just there for the ride and also get a cookie for being at the right place at the right time.

I am still very sad and will be for a long time, but I know that Brenda would not want it this way for me. As dog owners we know that our dogs will sacrifice their life for us. 

This is somewhat hard to say but .... I have to look at this as Brenda's last sacrifice for me. 

My biggest fear in moving to Mexico was not "all the crime" or the fear of not knowing the language. It was not the fear of "will I be safe or be able to get medical attention."

It was the fear of during the drive down "How will I be able to walk both dogs to go to the bathroom?" Or even handle both of them during the drive down. If my spine gets yanked the wrong way just one time I can be paralyzed for life or worse. 

Now it's only Barney and me, I am able to handle one large dog. I was prepared and was already planning on moving down and deal with the problem of walking them (both dogs) when it came. 

Well now that fear is gone, I just have to believe it was her last sacrifice so I could move on to my new life without any worries.

Thank you all for the heartfelt sympathy's.


----------



## MissMiami (Jun 26, 2011)

I had tears in my eyes reading this news. I followed your progress moving to Mex. with dogs & posts about "really big dogs" & laughed as I pictured someone cleaning slobber from the ceiling. I have a 90 lb. furball who is coming with me when I someday am able to make the move, so reading your posts was fun research for me. Nothing I can say will ease the ache of losing your sweet looking girl. I wanted you to know that I enjoyed her pic's & reading about both of them. Thank-you for sharing them with us.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

As a doggy person, I sympathise with you, but perhaps at some point in the future you could give a home to an abandoned dog. I am thinking of an older pooch who would make friends with both you and your other one, without the strain of caring for a frisky pup. Just a thought.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Justina said:


> As a doggy person, I sympathise with you, but perhaps at some point in the future you could give a home to an abandoned dog. I am thinking of an older pooch who would make friends with both you and your other one, without the strain of caring for a frisky pup. Just a thought.


The last post on this thread prior to yours was nearly two years ago. The most recent post by the individual who lost his dog was also nearly two years ago. He/she probably is no longer reading the forum.


----------



## geoffbob (Oct 24, 2010)

My first experience with death was as a 3 year old boy. I was playing with our bull dog Georgie on the sidewalk in front of the house. I turned my back for just a second and heard a loud thud and a brief yelp. Georgie had bolted into the path of a car and was lost and gone forever. Yes, my very first experience with the reality that life and love can be snatched away forever in an instant in a universe that seems indifferent and uncaring of the beauty that it created. More hurtful still is the realization that this cycle is as inevitable as the night that follows the day yet the struggle against it is an intrinsic part of our very nature.


----------

